# Teaching e/m to physicians



## NHAMBLIN010982 (Jun 9, 2011)

Did anyone listen to the webinar yesturday? I was disapointed at the vaugness of the presentation. There were lots of "suggestions" and you should have this or that- but no concrete info about where to start or how.  I really hope parts 2 and 3 are more specific. With that said it was suggested that each auditor should have a homegrown educational book to go along with the auditing material. Does anyone have this? would you be willing to share any info? I am new to Auditing and could use any info you are willing to give. I have been doing tons of research and CEU's related to this- but I am feeling a little overwelmed. My employer and the physicians want some easy fix explanation on how to pick a level of care. I am finding that it is hard to explain to people other than coders. How do I simplify the info without loosing the content?? Thanks for any advise or help!!


----------



## bedwards (Jun 9, 2011)

The best source of information is the 1995 and 1997 Evaluation and Management Guidelines on CMS.  You need to know your Medicare carrier and how they interpret the guidelines. You can ask them what audit tool they use when reviewing documentation and be familiar with that tool.  

You could try a google search for audit forms or tools and review a few of them-bottom line-find one you are comfortable with and stick with it.  I personally prefer an audit tool that is one page (some are multiple pages).

Be careful when researching that you are not getting somebody's personal interpretation since there are so many grey areas in auditing.

If you are coming to regional conference in September, I am presenting a session on "The Good, Bad and Ugly of E/M Auditing" and there should be some other sessions on auditing as well.


----------



## melzinser (Jun 10, 2011)

I have developed some E/M teaching tools based on the 1997 Specialty Guidelines for my orthopedic providers.  Send me an email I would be happy to share what I have.
mzinser@ohio-ortho.com


----------



## mrolf (Jun 27, 2011)

I have found that the website "emuniversity.com" has been very helpful in educating the physicians in our office. This website is run by Dr. Peter Jensen, a practicing physician and certified coder.  He has video "cases of the week"  on office visits & hospital visits where he breaks down the 3 key components in both the 95 & 97 guidelines and shows how you arrive to the correct level of service from the documentation.

mrolf


----------



## DeeCPC (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the emuniversity.com cases of the week...and they are quick too.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 28, 2011)

mrolf said:


> I have found that the website "emuniversity.com" has been very helpful in educating the physicians in our office. This website is run by Dr. Peter Jensen, a practicing physician and certified coder.  He has video "cases of the week"  on office visits & hospital visits where he breaks down the 3 key components in both the 95 & 97 guidelines and shows how you arrive to the correct level of service from the documentation.
> 
> mrolf



I also use emuniversity website and do the "case of the week" the only thing you might want to watch out for with using this site is to verify with your local Medicare carrier rules, I believe Dr. Jensen uses Trailblazers and my carrier is Highmark so sometimes we differ ( not too often) when auditing, so when I listen to his rationale I can figure out if I didn't come up with the same level as he did based on my carrier guidelines.  Otherwise I think his site is great!

I'm trying to attending the next conference he has coming in October I believe.  I'd love to be able to sit in with other physicians and coders on e/m auditing.


----------



## kparkhurst (Jul 1, 2011)

I went to the E/M University conference in March and loved it! There is a good mix of physicians and other coders that attended and it was great to hear all the questions from a physicians perspective. It helped me in being able to better explain things to the physicians I deal with.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 3, 2011)

kparkhurst said:


> I went to the E/M University conference in March and loved it! There is a good mix of physicians and other coders that attended and it was great to hear all the questions from a physicians perspective. It helped me in being able to better explain things to the physicians I deal with.



That is awesome!  I am so looking forward to possibly attending one of his conferences. I can only imagine the plethora of info and knowledge in one room.  I bet it was a wonderful experience.  I'm hoping for the October session but I was at the AAPC National in April so I'm not sure if my job will splurge for this one too in the same year, unless I pay for it myself... which could be an option.

Thanks for sharing kparkhurst!


----------



## kbritt77 (Jul 9, 2011)

i would love a copy as well. I'm having the same issues kbritt@pvasatx.com


----------



## Alicia Scott (Jul 11, 2011)

*Great information*

This is great information. I just send an e-mail out to request those tools as well. For my students E/M is the hardest. The books I use tackle it in the first chapter but I try to wait because it can be very overwhelming. Any additional tools is a plus. 

On my way to check out emuniversity,


----------

